# Jarrett's Pollen Sub



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I tried it!! Kieths pollen sub. I put on about three pound patties per hive. The sub was easy to handle and squeezed up the frames real nice and easy. It looked huge compared to the 1 lb patties I'm use to feeding. I fed one hive 3 one pound store bought patties cause I wanted to see if there was any difference. I ck the hives about 10 days later and I was surprised the bees had eaten all the patty. I compared the one hive with the store bought patties to other hives and found that there was actually a difference between the two. The hives with the Jarrett patty were doing better. Same bee yard, queen was from same supplier, and were fed same amount of syrup. I'll put up some pics soon. 

Well I will say that I think from now on I'll be feeding no less than three pounds at a time from now on, the bees ate it fine. Thats less work for me having to go back almost every week to feed again. Plus it cost me 6.75 to feed the hive with store bought patty vs about 3 bucks! 

I'd just like to thank the keepers that take all time and money to do the research to come up with great products for our bees. Keep it up and thanks for the help! (now I better go do a mite count tomorrow, always something)

Thanks 
Johnny


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The hives with the Jarrett patty were doing better.
Can you explain doing better?
Thank you,
Ernie


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Ernie sorry I was going to post the pics last night and ran out of time so you guys could see. What I meant by doing better, was I removed four frames from the brood nest. There was more sealed brood in the hives that got the Jarrett patties. I aso looked for eggs in the frames did not see very many of them. The bee population was also greater. I'll try to post the pics tonight. 

Did you get results yet from the lab on your sub?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BEES4U said:


> Can you explain doing better?
> Thank you,
> Ernie


Well Ernie, It's what you put into the patty is what your bees are going to get out of it.

It's like feeding a gallon of syrup, if you cut it 50% with water would you expect them to put on weight for winter.

P.S. some do.


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Can someone plz direct me to Jarret's Pollen Sub recipe? Thanks


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I think its on the same web site that has the KFC seasoning recipe.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Well Ernie, It's what you put into the patty is what your bees are going to get out of it.

I totally agree!
If you are going to make the pollen supplement patties *do not skimp* on the ingredients, their ratios and quality.
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

JoshJames said:


> Can someone plz direct me to Jarret's Pollen Sub recipe? Thanks



They are just busting your chops. Jarrett's recipe can be found here.

KJ's Pollen Recipe Don't tell him I told you. :shhhh:


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Good one Hambone!


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Derek said:


> They are just busting your chops. Jarrett's recipe can be found here.
> 
> KJ's Pollen Recipe Don't tell him I told you. :shhhh:


Fort Knox ain't talking. Said something about security risk.:shhhh: Who else has the recipe the want's to spill the beans:waiting: Is anyone sure that Jarrett's recipe is any better than other home made "open" recipes? I'm thinking of Randy Olivers, Hackenberg, or even Dave Miksa who has many different pollen subs for different times of the year.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Who else has the recipe the want's to spill the beans

Spilling the beans is very costly to research and development.:shhhh:

If I gave you the formula,s, you would not apprecieate all of the work and $$$$ that I /we put into it.

*TNSTAAFM*
(There's No Such Think As A Free Meal)

For example: Mann Lake, are you reading this?
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

...unless your a bee, in a managed apiary, then some guy in a suit will periodically come by and wait on your every need and foot the bill to boot. 

BTW, Keith how is the inventory looking?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

WHO WANTS TO BE A MILLIONAIR.Purchase the product and find out for yourself.opcorn:


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

One can only purchase if the item is in stock. Sounds like there is plenty on hand according to KDJ.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay heres the pics. Sorry it took so long I've been remodeling couple rooms in the house. As you can see one hive the three middle frames have a fair amount of sealed brood vs the other the other also has some brood but not as much. Thats what I meant by doing better.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay heres the other one.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry thats not how i wanted to load them.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

When the bees are honey bound and pollen bound with foundation in top box that is what will happen. By what I see in your picture your queen could only lay out what she had room for. I have no doubt KJ sells a fine product. I was just giving you some useful info for future use so you could really see how good it works.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Beeslave said:


> When the bees are honey bound and pollen bound with foundation in top box that is what will happen. By what I see in your picture your queen could only lay out what she had room for. I have no doubt KJ sells a fine product. I was just giving you some useful info for future use so you could really see how good it works.


Thanks beeslave for the info. Ya I'm very new to beekeeping started on 05 and tring to learn as much as poss from people like KJ.
All I knew was that both hives where split at the same time, added queen from same breeder same day and have been at the same yard. I looked at them when I put the patty on and they looked about the same strength. I opened them 11 days later and thats what I saw. I know that the top box was not fully drawn out then. I looked again this weekend and they pretty much have all frames drawn out. Happy about that! I'll be adding more sub next week some time. 

I'm very happy with KJ product vs the store bought. So for all the keepers that do the research and spend the money to make our bees stronger and healthier Thanks! 

Johnny

Johnny


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

I will say KJ does a great Job! He is also a very good sales man.(where is the stirring the pot icon?)
Jack


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

KDJ where are you? If you are looking for Pollen sub. This is the stuff to buy! I have spent quite a few hrs with my nose in KDJ's hives, Very Impresive.
Jack


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Action said:


> KDJ where are you? .
> Jack


I'm over here at Ernie's place eating some hard boiled eggs before the bees do. lol


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

*How do you buy Jarrett's Pollen Sub?*

How does one buy Jarrett's pollen sub(? 
I Googled NUTRA-BEE and got some interesting webpages.)


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm over here at Ernie's place eating some hard boiled eggs before the bees do. lol 

KJ & I are trying to brake the boiled egg record in the movie Cool hand Luke.
Ernie


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't know for sure but Keith probably take cash or maybe even the credit-card.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Good morning Keith,
How are the bees doing this year on your Pollen Supplement formula?

Ernie


----------

